
The West’s spurning of Chinese hardware firm ZTE could backfire - raleighm
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610897/the-wests-spurning-of-chinese-hardware-firm-zte-could-backfire/
======
fspeech
ZTE is barely an also run alongside Huawei. If China does anything to ensure
it's survival it would be to deny Huawei a monopoly vs the carriers.

